# Solar Wax Melters



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Make sure that you make one that is big enough to hold at least one frame....I am about to make one about 2'x4' b/c that is the size of some double paned windows that we took out of our house. I have a smaller one that does not have good heat holding properties. Make sure that sucker is air tight. I switched over to a crock pot but as soon I have a chance I plan on making the big un. 

mike


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

An old fridge/freezer with the door removed, painted black on the inside with an old full-view patio door or windows with thermopane glass works great. All stuff you could find for free if you scavenge around a bit. A little big for my needs, so one like this works well:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/solar-wax-melter/


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Just convert your wife's cold frame, costs virtually nothing and works great!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you Mike, 
Thank you Berry; I have a small refrigerator that is not operational anymore, maybe.....

Perry; what is at the bottom of your blue bucket? honey?

So, by virtue of the difference in density/weight of both, honey and wax, good old gravity will separate both from each other?


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Just an inch of water to start with and maybe a tiny bit of honey by the time the wax melts. The cookie sheet tray can hold a deep frame if you want to melt wax in the frame itself. The picture shows some cappings being melted. Just an old single pane window and the temps go to 50 C + ! First picture the thermometer is at 30 C and in the covered photo it goes off the scale!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I made one from beesource plans and my biggest regret is that I didn't make it large enough to hold a super of deeps.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

If anyone is interested I am going to make some jumbo melters...will have a few extra for sale...should be plenty room and heat for a bunch of frames!

mike


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I know this is not solar. I don't think Solar melter will work here very well. Has anyone had experience with the Maxant 3900WPT 

Liquifier and Wax Melting Tank

18 gauge stainless steel single wall around a tank that holds one 5-gallon pail of honey on a metal rack. Also used as a wax melting tank. Dump your cappings into the hot water. Wax rises to top, honey in middle layer, water on lower layer. Separate ball valve drain off layers individually. Complete with everything including chromolux immersion heater. A very popular unit. Shipped in one carton #48.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

> I don't think Solar melter will work here very well.


 don't kid yourself, if it gets above 50deg. and I know it does the solar wax melter will have no problem melting small amounts of wax or even medium amounts. If you are wanting to process large amounts then the Maxant would be more than great...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

You mean like that one day a year it hits 50.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

yea yea August 18th :lpf:


----------

